# Spordax 200k Petworth 24th November 2013



## Jules Joseph (13 Nov 2013)

At the risk of being stoned to death in the market square, would anyone happen to have a GPX for this audax route that they wouldnt mind sharing? I know it's against the audax tradition and all that, but it would make life a whole lot easier! Many thanks in advance


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Nov 2013)

Don't know about the stoning bit, but plenty of people use GPX files for audax. Some organisers even publish them, but not El Supremo, it's not his way. All his energies are devoted into getting mountains of Stollen, lakes of tea, piles of cake and so on. However @mmmmartin might be able to help. Or try over on YACF, there's a discussion on the Audax board there.


----------



## Jules Joseph (14 Nov 2013)

Many thanks Tim! I tried signing up for YACF a week ago, but still waiting for the confirmation email - how would I send @mmmmartin a message on here?


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Nov 2013)

You would need to start a conversation with me and send me your e-mail address so I can send you the gpx route. No problem. Happy to help.


----------



## Jules Joseph (14 Nov 2013)

Hi - many thanks for the offer! However, I can't work out how to start a conversation with you! The help suggested that I click your avatar then click the Start Conversation link, but that link does not appear for me - any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Jules Joseph (18 Nov 2013)

Hi @mmmmartin - still can't work out how to PM someone on here - would be very grateful if you could email me your gpx for this route to cyclechat@joseph-net.co.uk - many thanks


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Nov 2013)

Sent to
cyclechat@joseph-net.co.uk
A few minutes ago. The first attempt didn't attach the files so look at the second email. Let me know if you got it, please


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Nov 2013)

You might be too new to start a convo just yet.


----------

